# GIF's



## Blake Bowden (Feb 23, 2009)

How can one create a GIF with more than 256 colors?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 23, 2009)

GIF files incorporate a compression scheme to keep file sizes at a minimum, and they are limited to 8-bit (256 or fewer colors) color palettes.

You cannot create a GIF file with more than 256 colors, due to the file type.  GIF is designed to be a very small file size, and is an older format.


----------



## jwardl (Feb 23, 2009)

Yup... just as impossible as trying to find a five-sided square.


----------

